# No DP/HDMI sound after update: 13.0-RC3 -> 13.0-RELEASE



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

My Lenovo IdeaPad 720S is connected to a TV via USB-C/HDMI adapter.
It was working fine for almost a year until I realized it's running FreeBSD 13.0-RC3 and decided to update.


```
% cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC298 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Intel Kaby Lake (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play) default
```

Thanks for advises!


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hello aragats,

Is the device default at system startup or is it manually switched to?
Is pulseaudio running on this system randomly?
Do the drm modules matching your current system kernel since you did an upgrade?


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hello aragats,
> 
> Is the device default at system startup or is it manually switched to?, is pulseaudio running on this system? and do the drm modules matching your current system kernel since you did an upgrade?


No _pulsaudio_ is installed.
I set `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`. Also told `mpv` to use dsp1 explicitly. No complaints, just no sound.
Drm modules are good (drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20211013), and HDMI video is working fine.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 30, 2021)

aragats said:


> No _pulsaudio_ is installed.
> I set `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`. Also told `mpv` to use dsp1 explicitly. No complaints, just no sound.
> Drm modules are good (drm-fbsd13-kmod-5.4.144.g20211013), and HDMI video is working fine.



What happends if you try `--audio-device=oss//dev/dsp` ?

Example: `mpv --audio-device=oss//dev/dsp "/usr/home/Alexander88207/example.flac"`

Do you also have no audio in other applications?


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> What happends if you try `--audio-device=oss//dev/dsp` ?
> ....
> Do you also have no audio in other applications?


No sound, as well as no complaints.
No sound from `sox`, no sound with `cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp1.0`.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 30, 2021)

Hmm.. And the mixer volumes are also at a hear able rate?

`mixer`

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer bass     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer treble   is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to  50:50
```


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hmm.. And the mixer volumes are also at a hear able rate?


That was the first thing I checked...


----------



## Alexander88207 (Oct 30, 2021)

Then I am already with my latin at the end.


----------



## gnath (Oct 30, 2021)

You may delete and reinstall DRM packages again.


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

gnath said:


> You may delete and reinstall DRM packages again.


Just reinstalled. I'm using `pkg`. No luck...


----------



## Tieks (Oct 30, 2021)

aragats said:


> No luck...


Me too. Does device pcm0 give you sound or is that all silent as well?


----------



## aragats (Oct 30, 2021)

Tieks said:


> Me too. Does device pcm0 give you sound or is that all silent as well?


Yes, _pcm0_ works fine.


----------



## astyle (Oct 30, 2021)

Sometimes, it helps to have the *screen on first*, and then boot the rest of the machine. 
Also - I have an IdeaPad 720S myself (albeit with a Windows install), it does not have a DP port. So, I think it's safe to assume that the DP port is available only via the USB-C adapter.

If following the Handbook's Sound setup section doesn't help, I would suggest first getting the sound going at all on the laptop. And yes, that just might mean biting the bullet and installing ALSA or pulseaudio or JACK.


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2021)

astyle said:


> it's safe to assume that the DP port is available only via the USB-C adapter.


That's true: I use a USB-C/HDMI adapter.



astyle said:


> I would suggest first getting the sound going at all on the laptop. And yes, that just might mean biting the bullet and installing ALSA or pulseaudio or JACK


Sound was working fine in 13.0-RC3 without that crap. The RC3 is almost release, I don't believe something has significantly changed since then...


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 31, 2021)

Have a look at the following thread, maybe the applied solution works for you too:








						Solved - No more HDMI sound on i915kms after going -CURRENT
					

I switched to -current to get the newer i915 driver. Everything but sound works fine (if slow, see blender post).  Is there something new I need to configure to get sound? The card is recognized, but there is no sound output:  mathiasp:~% cat /dev/sndstat Installed devices: pcm0:  (play/rec)...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2021)

T-Daemon said:


> Have a look at the following thread, maybe the applied solution works for you too:


Thanks! I already have that set to 0:

```
% sysctl compat.linuxkpi.i915_disable_power_well
compat.linuxkpi.i915_disable_power_well: 0
```
However, I think, that's the correct direction. Maybe I should run the RC3 and compare all those *i915* settings.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 31, 2021)

Which version of FreeBSD, exactly?

`freebsd-version -kru`

`uname -aKU`

Maybe of interest, under <https://github.com/helloSystem/ISO/issues/198#issue-846889779>:



> No sound on HDMI on Nvidia GPU (works on 12.2) (NVIDIA Corporation GM107 High Definition Audio Controller [GeForce 940MX])


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2021)

`% freebsd-version -kru
13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p4
13.0-RELEASE-p4
% uname -aKU
FreeBSD ideapad 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC  amd64 1300139 1300139`


----------



## aragats (Oct 31, 2021)

This PR 237340 is related to HDMI on Kaby Lake too, still open.
The last comment states it works on 13.0-RC3.


----------

